# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Hulp nodig

## Frits

Beste forumleden, 

Ik zit vast met excel. Ik heb altijd gewerkt met SPSS, met betrekking tot het invoeren van data. 
Nu wil ik graag als voorbeeld de volgende functie gebruiken om lonen te berekenen. Deze is afhankelijk van de score + leeftijd. 
Dus logischerwijze heb je de volgende functie: score + leeftijd = loon. 
Nu wil ik graag dat excel aan de score bijvoorbeeld de volgende "waarde" geeft. 
1 = 15
2 = 22
3 = 34
4 = 41
5 = 55

En voor leeftijd het volgende
18 = 22.50
19 = 24
20 = 25.50
21 = 28

Dus logischerwijs zal iemand van 19 met een score van 4 het volgende loon krijgen:
41 + 24 = 65. 

Hoe krijg ik dit voor elkaar met excel?
Ik zat te denken aan het volgende tabel. 
Leeftijd        Score          Loon
19                 5
18                 3
20                 4

Dan wanneer dat ingevoerd is het totaalbedrag bij loon zou komen te staan. 
Zouden jullie mij kunnen helpen? 

Groet, 
Frits

----------


## teylyn

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title. 
*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo Frits,

kan je aub even de titel van je post aanpassen naar iets dat je probleem beschrijft. Dit wordt in de forum regels gevraagd, en ik denk dat ze ook in het Nederlands bestaan. Herlees ze even aub ; Dbv

----------


## arthurbr

Hallo Exhelp

gelieve onze forum regels event te herlezen alvorens te posten

Dbv

----------


## exhelp.be

Welke regel(s) heb ik overtreden?

----------


## arthurbr

Geen antwoorden geven zolang de oorspronkelijke poster de vraag van een mod niet heeft beantwoord

----------

